# Confused about nremt and recertification



## a13b13 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm EMT-B certified and my certification was about to expire over the summer so I did a 24 hour EMT refresher course, sent in my payments and got a new certification for two more years (I haven't been practicing at all, but will start this summer). Anyway, the NREMT website shows that my certification will expire in March and seems as though I need to do continued education as well?? I'm confused, I have my certification and everything so why is the website saying this?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 19, 2015)

The NREMT has different requirements to keep a very for them than other states/counties.


----------



## a13b13 (Jan 19, 2015)

So I need to find a way to do continued education as well? And if I let it lapse I have to retake the test?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jan 20, 2015)

You have two options, you can either go take the written test for re-certification or fulfill the continuing education requirements.  Contact the NREMT and speak to them directly.  Most likely if you were able to re-certify your state license, you might have enough hours for NREMT, you just have to input those hours with current CPR


----------



## RefriedEMT (Jan 20, 2015)

From what I see on the NREMT site you need a total of 72 hours of refresher and continuing education to re-certify or like EMT11KDL said you can retake the CAT (computer adaptive test). The 72 hour req is what it shows for me at least, I am in Washington state, as far as I know national recert is all the same 72 hours but i'm not 100% sure on that. State cert info you can get from your states department of health.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jan 20, 2015)

If you go the CE hours route, you need to have 48 hours of CEs on top of the 24 hour refresher. They can be preeeeetty broad too.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 20, 2015)

To rectify your NREMT the first time around you have to be affiliated with an agency. If you aren't affiliated you can't renew your NREMT as far as I'm aware. After your first recertification cycle you can apply to be recertified as 'inactive'.


----------



## jayla (Jan 25, 2015)

hello everyone have a quick question, I was wondering about the NREMT site I need to schedule my test since I did not pass but I am not able to do so. Does my school have to verified again before I can schedule my test again.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jan 25, 2015)

What is your question?


----------



## jayla (Jan 25, 2015)

well I had to do my application again and yes this will be my 3rd try again but last time I don't remember my school having to varifie anything I am not sure I am doing right this time. cant seem to find any way to do it.


----------



## RefriedEMT (Jan 26, 2015)

I would call the national registry themselves but as far as I know you get 3 or 4 tries I forget which might even be 5 but after so many they make you take a refresher course and you get another try or two then after that you have to retake the entire course. The NREMT site should have all this info on it, if you can't find it just call them.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jan 29, 2015)

jayla said:


> well I had to do my application again and yes this will be my 3rd try again but last time I don't remember my school having to varifie anything I am not sure I am doing right this time. cant seem to find any way to do it.


You shouldn't need to have school verify if they already have. Contact Nremt


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 29, 2015)

3 fails = refresher. 6 fails = class redo.


----------

